
The Marvel of Mozart’s Letters - tintinnabula
https://www.spectator.co.uk/article/the-marvel-of-mozart-s-letters
======
kieckerjan
When I was a teenager, I had no love for Mozart. An aunt who did used to tell
me: "you will appreciate Mozart when you get older." Now I wonder if she
actually meant when you get younger. I was a humorless pompous prick then.

~~~
coliveira
Since childhood, Mozart is my big idol in classical music. Then, some people
told me the opposite: you like Mozart now, but later you will discover better
music. I listen to a lot of other composers, and like many of them, but nobody
gives me the same kinds of feelings as Mozart.

------
akuchling
Excerpts from his letters were also set to music by Michael Nyman for a film
project: for example, "O My Dear Papa":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN1xc0wqeBg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN1xc0wqeBg)

Though the piece I like best from that film is "Profit & Loss", which has
invented lyrics based on Mozart's finances & his father's imagined reaction to
them:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9Ts9GoBv1s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9Ts9GoBv1s)

------
vixen99
'Composers’ letters can make frustrating reading. But with Mozart, you get the
whole personality — candid, perceptive, irresistibly alive and packed with
filth'

~~~
jansan
Sorry for mentioning this, because you will never be able to forget it. But
regarding Mozart and filth, IMHO every adult should know that there is a piece
of Mozart called "Leck mich im Arsch" (Lick my arse).

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C78HBp-
Youk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C78HBp-Youk)

For connoisseurs, it's Köchelverzeichnis 382c

------
british_india
I own a copy of "The Letters of Mozart and his Family" and they are a wild
bunch, especially the letters addressed to: "Cousin Buzz Fuzz".

------
dvh
Got some .epub by any chance?

~~~
pieterk
[https://archive.org/details/lettersofmozarth000861mbp](https://archive.org/details/lettersofmozarth000861mbp)

